# Is 4500 AED A Good Salary For Dubai?



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and don't know whether this is the right place to put this question.
Actually I'm from India and have got a job offer from Dubai from a British Company. 
They are offering me AED 4500 as a monthly salary. I'm married with no kids.
I would like to ask whether this is a good salary for Dubai for a person like me.

They are providing me a spouse visa, Family accommodation, Food, Medical and transport free of cost.
Can you help me out by suggesting me is it a good offer and can I be able to survive in this salary as I have heard that Dubai is quite expensive city.

Looking forward for your views friends.

Thanks in advance.

Sam


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Sam, it's hard to say without knowing what the job is.


----------



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Chocoholic,

My job is something related to internet marketing....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tough one. It does seem quite low, but then you are getting like housing, food, transport all included which most people don't and is the biggest drain for most. I you had children, I'd say it's terrible as school fees would cost a fortune.

Is your wife planning to work as well?


----------



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Chocoholic,

Yes, my wife is also planning to work once we get there....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's pretty low. But there are people who manage here on salaries like that and less and still have to find money for rent, food etc.


----------



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Chocoholic,

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

If accommodation and food is covered then I think what you are being offered is quite good. If you live properly, then I am sure you can save at least a 1,000 Dirhams a month. 

Of course, if you live lavishly then you won't be saving anything.

Case in point>> Brit expats in UAE urged to save for future | The National


----------



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Berliner,

Thanks for the information you have provided..


----------



## sfurqans (Dec 25, 2011)

I think this is good salary, because all the other expenses beard by the company, like, accommodation, transport and food too, thank 4500 is your saving. if you like to save them,

i got 7000 but every thing including in it. so in the end of the month same as yours.


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

sfurqans said:


> I think this is good salary, because all the other expenses *beard* by the company, like, accommodation, transport and food too, thank 4500 is your saving. if you like to save them,


Freudian slip?


----------



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear sfurqans's,

Thanks a lot for sharing your views. 
Can you please share your views on how much can I save there after other expenses? As I have heard that Dubai is quite expensive city to live in...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

shamim9026 said:


> Can you please share your views on how much can I save there after other expenses?


You seem to miss the central message being put across in earlier posts. Which is the fact that it is extremely hard to give out numbers on savings et , without knowing what kind of lifestyle you prefer. If you are happy just eating out a couple of times and going to malls and such, the you would be abke to save. On the other hand, if you are looking to party every weekend, hit the clubs and nice restaurants freauently then forget about saving, you would end up in a financial hole. 

Honestly in the end only you can answer your own question ....


----------



## shamim9026 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dear saraswat,

Thanks for the information.


----------



## lostintrans (Oct 21, 2013)

That's quite low, but doable as others have noted (esp. if your wife will be working, and living exp. covered).


----------



## nankarthik (Sep 18, 2015)

*Is 4500AED a good salary in DUBAI*

Hi all,

I'm from India. I have got an offer in an UAE company for 4500AED. I'm not provided any other facilities. I'm a bachelor and I need to take care of the Accomodation, Transport and Food. I'm coming there for a motive to save for my Mom and Sis. Will this salary be useful for me to save a good amount.

Here in India after my basic expenses I'm saving almost Rs.20000/- a month. Will 4500AED take my saving twice my savings in INDIA?? 

Ill be so pleased if some body can help me out.


----------



## symbiosis1 (Sep 10, 2015)

nankarthik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from India. I have got an offer in an UAE company for 4500AED. I'm not provided any other facilities. I'm a bachelor and I need to take care of the Accomodation, Transport and Food. I'm coming there for a motive to save for my Mom and Sis. Will this salary be useful for me to save a good amount.
> 
> ...


Hi Nankarhik,

Unfortunately I hardly see how you could save money with such a salary in Dubai. The major difference between you and the initiator of this thread, it's that he has several facilities provided (among them, accomodation).
Remember that the rent of a studio can easily cost the equivalent of your salary (even more most of the cases). 

In the best case you will survive, and maybe save a little bit of money, but you will have to go through flat-sharing, avoid several hobbies, probably live in a remote area etc.
I understand that you can save Rs20000 (which is around AED 1.000, right?).. well, you will most probably save nothing, and if it happened, it would at the cost of accepting a very poor standard of living.

For me it's not worth... Stay in India till you get a better offer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

symbiosis1 said:


> Hi Nankarhik,
> 
> Unfortunately I hardly see how you could save money with such a salary in Dubai. The major difference between you and the initiator of this thread, it's that he has several facilities provided (among them, accomodation).
> Remember that the rent of a studio can easily cost the equivalent of your salary (even more most of the cases).
> ...


Hi,
I know many people who earn less than 4500 AED per month who can still manage to save 2000 AED per month.
They live in room shares on the Dubai/Sharjah border for much less than 1000 AED per month, eat basic low cost food and use shared low cost transport and buses to get around.
Be careful when applying your western living standards and expenses to other people's job offers.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Why should we encourage people to come here on salaries that do not cover the cost of living?

Yes, some people might be able to survive on those tiny salaries but in what kind of conditions? 

Shouldn't we encourage people to aim for salaries that actually lets them be able to afford to live here?

If more people understood and researched the cost of living here they wouldn't accept to work for a pittance here. Yes, some salaries might seem high compared to their salaries back home but the cost of living is very high here.

Salaries would have to be pushed higher if nobody accepted the pittance salaries.

High rents forcing Abu Dhabi residents to share illegally
Sharing apartment rents rise by 30% in Dubai - Emirates 24|7
The woes of living in shared accommodation | GNproperty
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/two-die-in-blaze-at-overcrowded-dubai-apartment-605478.html
Tenant concerned over bachelors in Tecom area


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

QOFE said:


> ...If more people understood and researched the cost of living here they wouldn't accept to work for a pittance here...


you are assuming these people have options... in many cases they don't... either because they are in debt, have family obligations, the list is long... as steve said, applying a "western" standard to people from other places ignores harsh realities that "westerners" can't fathom... 

ol gemmy used to say... no matter how much crap you are having to deal with in your life, always remember that compared to some others, you are swimming in a stream of sweet perfume...


----------



## symbiosis1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I know many people who earn less than 4500 AED per month who can still manage to save 2000 AED per month.
> They live in room shares on the Dubai/Sharjah border for much less than 1000 AED per month, eat basic low cost food and use shared low cost transport and buses to get around.
> Be careful when applying your western living standards and expenses to other people's job offers.
> ...


Hi Steve,

completely agree with your last sentence.

I am French, however I have some origins from Morocco. And I know quite a lot of people from that country (which would be comparable to india, in terms of living standards etc.), who came to dubai, with similar or lower salaries,and who indeed managed to save a bit of money. But this was at the cost of several sacrifices (you mentioned some of them.. sacrifices that they didn't know in morocco).

After 2 years they decided to definitevely go back to their home country, because they considered that such sacrifices didn't worth a few additional savings.

There are a lot of parameters to be considered, here nankarthik already has a job in India that enables him to have some savings, so he's not in a "desperate" situation. He should as well see if (versus his current situation) he would "loose" or not in terms of standards of living (living in a remote area, having more daily transports, flat-sharing, low cost food,..and living far from the family). Or even see if in India he can get another job with +20-30% salary that would enable him to have larger savings, (and equivalent to the maximum savings that he would get in the UAE..)


----------

